# Yellow Perch in the panhandle?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone experienced catching a 'yellow perch' here in the panhandle? I didn't' even know they existed in FL until today. The state record came from Dead Lakes over in Gulf County in 2005. 

Just curious....got an email from a fellow down in Inverness asking about Yellow Perch up here.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There is rainbow trout in the panhandle


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> There is rainbow trout in the panhandle


where? I used to really enjoy fishing for tailwater trout in Okla, Mo and Ark. Would like to get back into it.
(I know nothing about yellow perch, sorry OP)


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have caught a couple over the years in Lake Seminole. A friend of mine calls them "juvee peacock bass" haha


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

TeaSea said:


> where? I used to really enjoy fishing for tailwater trout in Okla, Mo and Ark. Would like to get back into it.
> (I know nothing about yellow perch, sorry OP)


There are a few ponds in Tallahassee, the guy charges I think 20 bucks for admission.


----------

